# Can we still have the new look CC skin?



## Danny (18 Sep 2010)

When the retro CC skin becomes available will we still have an option to use the current skin? 

I know it isn't to everyone's taste, but I quite like it.


----------



## potsy (18 Sep 2010)

Danny said:


> When the retro CC skin becomes available will we still have an option to use the current skin?
> 
> *I know it isn't to everyone's taste, but I quite like it.*



Me too,I can hardly remember what the old one looked like





Although I do remember liking the old layout as it was nice and simple.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2010)

If you mean the current main CC Skin, then yes.


----------



## Shaun (19 Sep 2010)

The basic plan is to introduce the "classic" skin as a _selectable_ preference to start with, whilst keeping the current "strong" skin as the default.

After a short period I'll rename the "strong" (_current_) skin and advise everyone who wants to stick with it to select it.

Shortly after I'll make the "classic" skin the site default, effectively returning CC back to it's old layout/colour scheme.

Once that's all done with, I will slowly begin reducing the number of skins available, leaving just three or four, plus the mobile skin. (_Each skin needs a good deal of work when the main software is updated, so the fewer skins we have, the less impact it has on my time to re-code them all._)

Clear as mud eh?  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Danny (19 Sep 2010)

I look forward to the howls of protest you'll get at the end of this process when the "strong" skins gets replaced by the "classic" skin. 

I might evem start taking odds on how many people will threaten to leave unless the "strong" skin is restored as the default


----------



## Shaun (19 Sep 2010)

I might make it a bit more democratic and host a poll ...


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2010)

Will CC Light still be an option?


----------



## Shaun (19 Sep 2010)

To begin with yes, and the retirement of skins will be done over a longish period of time with announcements and instructions for change.

Let me get the "Classic" skin in place and optimised and we'll take it from there - slow and steady like!

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

